# Avoidance or distracted?



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

17 week old pup out on (schH) field for the first time with helper engaging in play. 

Engages in play fine with me (on his own toy), but when "put on the helper" puppy did not want to bite puppy sleeve. Showed a bit of interest (ears perked and watching with intent), then went sniffing around. 

When his own toy was brought out, went back into it, playing, with helper and me both (separately).

This sniffing around...avoidance or distracted?

PS. Dog is teething right now, so no big tug action, but perhaps this is part of it too?


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Some of it is distraction.
My pup was the same way the first few times on the training field.
You would have thought she had never seen a prey item before. She was just more curious about sniffing around, checking out a new place.

I was so embarassed. Until around the fourth Sunday, when suddenly everything clicked for her, and she was the super-prey monster I knew and loved. Now she can't wait to get out there and beat up on the helper.

After a few trips out, he'll get used to the routine, and soon he'll be kicking the helper's butt.


However, a bite wedge makes a very nice transition between the tug and sleeve. 
Unless your dog has been worked up to it, a puppy sleeve is not the first thing your helper should use. Start with the rag or a tug. Move on from there at the puppy's comfort level.
What the pup is comfortable working on at home, with you, may not be the same as what it is comfortable with working on when the helper is in the picture.

Slow down and give the pup time to get used to being on the training field, and make sure you don't rush onto the sleeve too fast.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

It's probably impossible to say via web post. I would probably call it a "displacement behavior," which is right about the same thing as avoidance.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok...distraction, yes, avoidance, yes...lol...

In the case of avoidance: continue to build confidence, and what else? 

My plan is to take pup out myself and introduce the puppy sleeve (on drag line) and get him going, then have my TD (helper) join, and then let pup go with him, me close by, or behind helper. ??? Each interval short, sweet, let that puppy win and run off. ? Do a couple sessions of this?

Any criticisms or further comment of this plan?


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

It's more distraction than avoidance, IMO.
The dog may not feel comfortable on a sleeve yet, but showing sporadic interest in it is just a sign that your pup is distracted by all the interesting new sights and smells.

Just take it slow. Your dog has over 14 months before you could even attempt to trial. 
That's TONS of time for training. Don't rush and mess up your foundation.


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

> My plan is to take pup out myself and introduce the puppy sleeve (on drag line) and get him going, then have my TD (helper) join, and then let pup go with him, me close by, or behind helper. ??? Each interval short, sweet, let that puppy win and run off. ? Do a couple sessions of this?


Yea, could be a good plan.

Also, take a deep breath. You have plenty of time for this. When Tyr was about that age, his first time with a helper, he wouldn't come out from between my legs. At home he was a monster. After a few weeks of slight progress with a very patient helper, I stopped going (I got tired of him being referred to as "the shy dog"). A few months later, I brought him back and he loved doing bite work. I didn't do anything different. 

Just time, different developmental stage.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Thankfully, I do have a patient and smart TD. We will continue to go and see what happens with my plan, and see what he wants to add...

I was thinking along the lines of distraction, as it was/is a new place...I've seen other trainers who believe that you need to allow some dogs to check things out, (on lead) and "show them the parameters" of the field, let them familiarize first, THEN get to work. ? The flip side of this is the dog must be and stay focused on you at all times. 

I'm trying to figure this out with a puppy, just exactly what *his* needs are, as I do believe the next few times we get to the field, he will be a lot more familiar and comfortable with the work space/work involved.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Put away, let him grow up.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with letting him grow up.....my pup was only worked on "rags" and a "bootie bag" until he was older. Then he took to the sleeve as soon as they were introduced. 

Courtney


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to say...why is a teething puppy being worked on much besides a rag or fleece toy and then maybe only to build frustration? :-k I always thought that time period was the best time to work on drive building through frustration and obedience, not on taking any kind of sleeve, puppy or not.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I would only work on the sleeve when there is enough drive there for the grip to be really good, otherwise I don't see the point, you're just putting the pup at risk for developing bad behaviours.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

The sleeve we used is very soft and small and was being pulled by a line, frustrating pup more than anything...prey/play getting him familiar with the helper (bigbaduglyguy! lol). No real tug stuff.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Still unecessary. The pup will tell you when he is ready, don't push him. When he is ready and he is an adequate dog, then you shouldn't have any trouble with him. I had this with a pup who showed almost extreme avoidance first time he saw a helper on the field, and the helper didn't even have a sleeve on, just a rag. I just put him away and worked on him by myself at a pace he's comfortable with. 6 months later, because of his progress, I took him out again, and note he has not seen a strange helper since last time, and he was just rearing to go. 

People do too much with puppies. I don't even see the benefit most of the time.


----------

